# adding a wifi enabled alarm to a PID



## philistine (31/3/18)

Hey DuDes,
I built a 4v HERMS rig last year and I've well and truly dialled it in and have it running like a charm.
Now that its finished and I don't have anything to tinker with any more, I wanna try and find a way to tinker with it.
My control panel is fairly simple and uses an Auber ramp/soak PID to control the mash.
I was wondering, is there something wifi enabled that I can wire in to it to be able to take advantage of the alarm function?
Basically, id like it to be able to make my phone beep when it hits temps etc.
I know there is software out there that uses arduino or raspberry pi hardware to perform this function, and while Im not opposed to going down that road, but as Im totally coding-illiterate, Im also wondering what other options there are.

Cheers!

EDIT: I knwo absolutley zero about the duino/pi options or haw they work or anything - so if someone is willing to break it down and explain it to me in rrrreeeealll simple terms, thatd be rad also! ;-)


----------



## philistine (31/3/18)

I found something :
https://www.geekstips.com/android-push-notifications-esp8266-arduino-tutorial/


----------



## mr_wibble (1/4/18)

What about something like an ESP8266? 
http://www.instructables.com/id/ESP8266-a-Complete-Beginners-Guide-IOT/

How do you get the signal off the Auber PID ?


----------



## philistine (1/4/18)

still trying to figure it all out, but it look slike it might be easier with a 3rd gen raspberry pi.I found a few things online fo rmaking wifi doorbells - i figure its pretty much the same thing.

Im working on the idea programming alarm signals from the PID (using a ramp/soak model) between temp steps would work as the trigger


----------



## enoch (2/4/18)

mr_wibble said:


> What about something like an ESP8266?
> http://www.instructables.com/id/ESP8266-a-Complete-Beginners-Guide-IOT/
> 
> How do you get the signal off the Auber PID ?



Do you have alarm outputs on the auber?


----------



## philistine (2/4/18)

enoch said:


> Do you have alarm outputs on the auber?



yeah
Im not using them at the moment... didnt really see the point in having a buzzer or flashy light thing on my control panel, as the brewery sits in the shed (so I wouldnt hear/see it unless I was in there checking on it anyway)
From my understanding, to use the alarm outputs, you have to include an alarm step in the program.. I would assume that to make a wifi notification work properly, you'd have to include an "alarm on" step, plus an "alarm off" step between temp steps... otherwise perhaps it might send a continuous stream of alarm messages until I went in there to switch it off!

PS - If anyone with an auber SYL-2352p (ramp/soak model) is reading this, are you using the alarm outputs and functions? Do yo umind explaining how it works?


----------



## Dubzie (19/9/18)

TBH, if you want this kind of function, your better off replacing the PID with a brew controller like CraftBeerPi that runs off a RasberryPi
CraftBeerPi is very customise-able it also has PID functionality. 

There will be a bit of soldering involved to connect the temperature probes and/or relays, but there are step by step instructions on how to install CraftBeerPi on the RaspberryPi.


----------

